
How do you like this site? Need honest feedback - trufflepiggames
http://www.bridezilla-game.com/
======
jjgreen
Um, I get an entirely blank page (even with js enabled), this on Firefox
45/Linux

~~~
trufflepiggames
Wow, that's strange it works perfectly here

